
Ask HN: What to know about Job markets in 2019? - cryptozeus
Hello Gents &amp; Ladies,<p>It seems our company is closing soon and I will be back in the Job market after 10 years.<p>Last time when I was in the market, Monster.com seemed to be the thing.<p>What is in now a days ? My plan is to hunt through Glassdoor and Linkedin. Short list the companies and reach out to recruiters.
======
Cheyana
Indeed.com throws a lot of IT related job postings my way. Create an account,
set your criteria, and prepare for the deluge.

